# Zeichenkette in String zählen



## Rokko_11 (13. Jul 2012)

Hallo!

Gibt es irgendwas in MySQL, was mir dabei helfen kann, die Anzahl der Vorkommen einer Zeichenkette in einer anderen Zeichenkette zu ermitteln.

Wenn ich


```
SELECT spalte FROM tabelle WHERE spalte LIKE '%Test%'
```

eingebe, bekomme ich ja alle Einträge, welche in der Spalte 'spalte' den Text "Test" enthalten. Ich bräuchte gerne noch eine Funktion,*die mir zurückgibt, wie oft "Test" enthalten ist (, um eine gewisse Priorität der Einträge zu ermitteln).

Bedeutet, bei einer Tabelle


```
----------
|spalte   |
-----------
|Test a   |
-----------
|Ding b   |
-----------
|Test Test|
-----------
```

soll bei obiger Abfrage



```
---------------------
|  spalte |  anzahl |
---------------------
|  Test a |    1    |
---------------------
|Test Test|    2    |
---------------------
```

herauskommen.


----------



## tagedieb (13. Jul 2012)

Ich denke so sollte es gehen...


```
SELECT spalte, LEN(spalte ) - LEN(REPLACE(spalte , 'Test', '')) as anzahl FROM tabelle WHERE spalte LIKE '%Test%'
```


string - How to count instances of character in SQL Column - Stack Overflow


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jul 2012)

dann wohl noch durch 4 teilen


----------



## Rokko_11 (13. Jul 2012)

Wahnsinn, danke!


----------

